# Ghost Ship



## SemiSarah (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi I just joined and I hope you could give me your opinions and/or feedback.  I hope I didn't resize them too small.  I do hope you like them though :blushing:


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Dec 5, 2012)

Possibly one of the coolest subjects for an HDR shot I can think of.  My critique though is that this picture is more about the shapes that the masts create then the ship itself.  I think get back there and shot some landscapes where the hull is front and center.  I want to see every grimy detail on that old wood.  Also, got an ND filter?  I think strap one on so the water can be smoothed out...the busyness of it I find distracting.


----------



## SemiSarah (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome   I will give it a try.  I'd have to get into the water for the front on shot, I might need to get some hip waders   Thank you for the great suggestions, when I go back I will post a new one in here.  Exciting!!!  

Sarah


----------



## ManualMode (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe you should ask for some hip waders for Christmas.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 6, 2012)

Both are good, the second has a little halo going on but damn if I care.


----------



## FanBoy (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the watercolor-like appeal to these photos.


----------



## rojam1000 (Dec 7, 2012)

they look good i would like to see more shots of the ship


----------



## purple_jewels (Dec 7, 2012)

Cool subject. Nice shots. I really like the second. I have no technical CC to offer. I really like both the shots and the pp work nice job!!  I think it would be cool to see more of the ship in some shots more detail in the ship like giving me a tour of this massive ship with photos type set. Again good work!!


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2012)

What makes this picture for me is the sky. It is awesome. Pictures are also very "romantic" like illustrations from "Treasure Island". You made this "ship" look much better, then in reality. But that maybe a prerogative of HDR. I was looking at this _ship_ and thinking; everything about it is wrong, then I noticed where you from. OK. I know this mockup, see it every time going to Buffalo but never seen from this angles, just from the highway. Good work, thanks.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 7, 2012)

I've shot that ship a few times, but never in HDR. I'd usually stop on my way from Rochester to Toronto.

Nice shots. The sky is very cool...


----------



## riz_sat (Dec 20, 2012)

very nice! this place looks really good for long exposure photography


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Dec 20, 2012)

I like them. I think they would really look good printed BIG!


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 20, 2012)

I love abandoned things, I've always wanted to find an abandoned ship like that to image. great shots, where was this at?


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 21, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> I love abandoned things, I've always wanted to find an abandoned ship like that to image. great shots, where was this at?



It's along the northbound side of the QEW (that's a highway), about 30-45 minutes north of the border at Niagara Falls, on the way to Toronto...


----------



## Red_John (Dec 22, 2012)

Overall I like the pictures. In my opinion the effect in the sky is excellent, but I think that the effect in the boat and the watter is too strong.


----------

